# Actual differences of the Smokin-it #1 vs SmokinTex 1100?? (other than price)



## noseasons (Feb 24, 2017)

So I researched both extensively (cookshack is out) and narrowed down to these two. The Masterbuilt looked good too, but I hate the idea of having to buy something twice/fix heating element/upgrade/modify etc. 

As mentioned in the title, I know price comes as the first thing mentioned, but I can get them within < $20 of each other, otherwise the decision would have been made.

I'm probably looking too far into it, but at the same time just want to make sure there isn't a major difference I overlooked. 

My main question is what are the actual differences. I know they're nearly clones, but there is guessing to be a few. 

Are the heating elements similar enough? Notice one is a 350 watt over 400...

Can one hold slightly more? (the SmokinTex reads larger on their site)

Aware the warranty is 2 yr vs 3 yr as well

Just want to see if there is an actual reason to choose one over the other (customer service looks to be good on both)

Not interested in the other larger models of both brands, just these two. 

Thanks


----------



## old sarge (Feb 24, 2017)

NoSeasons - You have it pretty well covered.  The cord on the SI 1 is 12 feet long versus 6 feet on the ST 1100 so you should not need the use of an extension cord. The SI 1 has 3 inch casters for easy moving the smoker around and the ST 1100 apparently has none. The SI 1 also has side handles as well as a cord wrap on the back of the smoker. The SI comes with 3 stainless steel racks and has room for 4 while the ST comes with 2 and has room for 3.  This information is gleaned from their respective websites.  Heating elements are of the calrod  type, elongated U shape. So it pretty much comes down to your gut feeling on which to do.  Both SI and ST have dedicated sites full of information and comments so I would check them out. Here at SMF there is a SI section and the link is below.  It is old so you might want to start with the last page and work backwards. I would also get the largest smoker the budget allows. Being biased, I would go with the smokers from SI. Dave

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/97559/smokin-it-smoker


----------



## noseasons (Feb 25, 2017)

First off, thank you for the detailed response. 

Well based on that alone, seems like the SI is more versatile. 

Also in my usual bit of over analyzing, already went and scanned all the pages last night in the link you sent. 

I am trying to justify the extra 150 to get the #2 but at same time already doubling the price of what I planned on as a first (albeit these could be last as well the way they are built) smoker.


----------



## old sarge (Feb 25, 2017)

You are welcome.  Glad to help.


----------

